# Bird dents nose of jetliner



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25568324/


As Bill Engvall says, "dont want to meet a bird that can damage a jet liner, cuz i thought they were extinct"


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good grief! What the heck did he hit? A Flamingo?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

It was probably Rudolph.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

This photo was taken just before the dent happened


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

lmao. I'd believe it if it wasn't July.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Katie, maybe Santa was on his way back from a summer vacation in Florida. You can pick up some cool gifts down there this time of year. LOL


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

That dent is waaaay too big to be caused by a collision with a bird.

As the article says ... "possibly a bird".


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No it's not. A big bird like a goose or something hitting the plane at 200mph could probably do that with ease.
But you're right, it wasn't a bird. It was Prince. He was playing basketball again, and threw a wildly way-off 3-pointer when he got distracted by this low flying plane over the court. The ball flew up, hit the plane, and rebounded off of two buildings before _SWOOSH!_.. nothing but net. Unfortunately, it was in the other team's goal, so out of embarassment he's kept it quiet.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

TOS must moonlight as a sports commentator. lol


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Well it is winter below the equator so it could have been santa, but I really hope not. Maybe it was a pterodactyl.


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

fish_doc said:


> This photo was taken just before the dent happened


hehe funny!!


----------

